# Great movie!



## lulubelle (Jun 28, 2012)

it's free on STARZ right now. it's called committed with heather graham and casey affleck. it's a dark comedy about a woman who's husband leaves her- dear john letter, i need some space style. if you have a spare 96 minutes, i definitely reccomend it.


----------

